

Fight for Control of the Internet - crimsoncoder
http://www.ft.com/cms/s/0/fab58818-e63a-11e1-ac5f-00144feab49a.html#axzz24qHJNDSz

======
zwdr
Sadly thats behind a paywall. Good thing is, that the devs were either
incompetent or didn't give a shit. Use this link:

>www.ft.com/intl/cms/s/fab58818-e63a-11e1-ac5f-00144feab49a,Authorised=true.html

